# Covid. Can’t cancel today WKOR SOUTH 1BR. [$800] 1/9-1/16



## Mulege (Jan 9, 2022)

Positive test. Arrival is today and can’t cancel. Taking offers.


----------



## Mulege (Jan 9, 2022)

Send 1BR offer to Robertmwinston@gmail.com just for today only.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 9, 2022)

Never heard of WKOR South.  Your rental may stand a far better chance of renting if you post the City and State in which it is located.

Best of luck with your rental.


.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 9, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Never heard of WKOR South.  Your rental may stand a far better chance of renting if you post the City and State in which it is located.
> 
> Best of luck with your rental.
> 
> ...



Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort in Maui.


----------



## Mulege (Jan 9, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Never heard of WKOR South.  Your rental may stand a far better chance of renting if you post the City and State in which it is located.
> 
> Best of luck with your rental.
> 
> ...


WKORV WESTIN MAUI TIMESHARE. South building.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2022)

This forum doesn't allow "best offer". You need to state your price. You can also offer it up in the Distressed forum.


----------



## Mulege (Jan 9, 2022)

[Edited: Maximum asking price in public posts is *$800/week or $115/day*]


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 9, 2022)

Bobw said:


> WKORV. PRICE IS $1000



See Rule #2…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulege (Jan 9, 2022)

$800 for the week


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 9, 2022)

Bobw said:


> $800 for the week



I asked my friends that live in Kauai (see if they want mini vacation) - unfortunately can’t use this week.
Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 9, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> You can also offer it up in the Distressed forum.


 Actually, the Distressed forum is only for *exchanges* - not owner reservations.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 9, 2022)

Sorry to hear. Hope you get better soon!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Jan 9, 2022)

That’s a shame, maybe someone can use it part of the week?


----------



## funtime (Jan 16, 2022)

Post it on local craigslist under vacation rentals.  Your best hope is someone who is already there.  I have rented units last minute.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 16, 2022)

funtime said:


> Post it on local craigslist under vacation rentals.  Your best hope is someone who is already there.  I have rented units last minute.



OP’s check out day would have been today.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 16, 2022)

If it was trip insured, the OP has a claim. Good Luck! Hope their experience with Covid was of the 'asymptomatic' variety.


----------

